

Ask HN: Which laptop you recommend for web development? - ytzvan

I currently own a Macbook Pro 13&quot; from 2012 and I want to upgrade my machine. I&#x27;m a web developer and this will be the main function of the computer. I&#x27;m thinking in a MB Pro 13&quot; because the mobility or a MB Pro 15&quot; because the screen. Which one you recommend? I hear recommendations.
======
runjake
This question gets asked here weekly. The last thread I could find from 2 days
ago may be of some use:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9474601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9474601)

For additional results, use Google to search for:

 _site:news.ycombinator.com intitle: "Ask HN" laptop_

Filter by the date range you are interested in.

------
rietta
I have a 15 inch MBP, but work docked most of the time with a Thunderbolt
display and a second external monitor run vertically. It works well. The newer
models are very portable. You should not go wrong either way.

Just be aware that you can no longer upgrade the RAM and solid state drives
fail spectacularly. So be sure to have automatic backup to Time Machine or
other. I just recently recovered from my 8 month old MBP having catastrophic
storage failure without warning.

------
yulaow
Personally, in 2015, I would take only a laptop with a touchscreen just to
test the feeling for touch gestures without switching to another device or
have to put it online somewhere to access it.

One of my preferred, my coworker has it, is the lenovo yoga 2 13

------
Kareeeeem
Chromebook with linux via crouton, Ubuntu should have everything you need for
webdev. Amazing batterylife and very easy on your wallet.

------
wilsonfiifi
MacBook Pro 13" (non retina). Just get the base model with core i7. Hop over
to OWC and grab 2x8gb ram sticks, 7200rpm hdd and you can get the data doubler
to add an additional hdd for good measure. Done, enjoy.

------
anon3_
Go for 3k+ resolutions, retina displays. Resolution and screen size to have
browsers + editor open at the same time is key.

Macbook, Macbook Pro, Thinkpad X1 Carbon, Thinkpad X, T, W series.

Apple may be a better fit. If you prefer Linux, Thinkpads are excellent!

